# Beretta Magazine Sale



## akck (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't know if it's appropriate to post this. If so, a moderator can remove it.

Beretta is having a 25% off sale on magazines for 4 days. The discount comes up in your shopping cart:

BerettaUSA

I bought 2 17-round magazines for my PX-4 Storm. Unfortunately, 10-round magazine are not included in the sale.

Edit: Sale is in its 2nd or 3rd day.


----------

